# Olowokandi trade rumors:



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I've heard that there's a trade cooking involving Olowokandi, Richardson and Ely from the Clippers and Camby and a bunch of question marks from the Nugz, any thoughts on what might complete the deal. I was thinking with the Clipps trading 2 centers that maybe Hilario is involved and breaking down from there:
Olowokandi and Ely is pretty equal (but are a little better than) to Camby and Hilario, so that leaves the edge from that part and Richardson for what? It could include a Nugz' 1st and giving a definite year to the pick owed by the Clipps to the Nugz via Orlando. So here's a possibility:
Nugz trade:
Marcus Camby, Nene Hilario, 2003 1st pick

Clipps trade:
Michael Olowokandi, Quentin Richardson, Melvin Ely, and the pick owed to Denver is designated as Clippers' 2005 1st

what's your scheme? Olowokandi would definately fix the Nugz problem with scoring, with Kandi and Juwan scoring inside Skeeta may actually get some open shots and that would let him thrive. Rodney White of the other hand really doesn't quite fit in, a 6-6/6-7 guy who doesn't defend and has very limited range can't play against quicker 3s and definately not 2s, I think focus on Kandi, Skeeta, and Richardson and figure it out fom there.
If you guys have any info I don't on this rumor please share.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Well this cant be true because kandi cant be traded 

but if it was, Wow the Clips get raped in that.
Marcus Camby hasnt played in a game since..................I dont even remember when was the last time he played in a game. I wouldnt even tade Ely for him. I am not that impressed by Nene. No way would I throw my boy Q in there either.

:hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl:


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*re:*

Kandi CAN be traded, it's part of the qualifying offer they gave him, he can be traded if he approves the deal or if some other provision is met... Baylor was taking calls for him so I doubt that he's not tradable right now... the trade works as a sign and trade too because the Nugz and Clipps have low caps.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: re:*



> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> Kandi CAN be traded, it's part of the qualifying offer they gave him, he can be traded if he approves the deal or if some other provision is met... Baylor was taking calls for him so I doubt that he's not tradable right now... the trade works as a sign and trade too because the Nugz and Clipps have low caps.


it only works sign and trade......and the clips aren't signing Kandi.!


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> So here's a possibility:
> Nugz trade:
> Marcus Camby, Nene Hilario, 2003 1st pick
> ...


kiki will never send a first rounder AND Nene away. He has been clearing cap space since he took over as Denvers GM. He will use that cap spacein the off-season, NOT now ! So tell me why he should give away players and a draft-pick for any player that is available in summer anway. That makes no sense for the Nuggets.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Olowokandi trade rumors:*



> Originally posted by <b>MasterOfPuppets</b>!
> 
> 
> kiki will never send a first rounder AND Nene away. He has been clearing cap space since he took over as Denvers GM. He will use that cap spacein the off-season, NOT now ! So tell me why he should give away players and a draft-pick for any player that is available in summer anway. That makes no sense for the Nuggets.


Agreed, not a very smart trade.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

from peter vescey, NY Post

"Bottom line is, the self-acclaimed Clipper defector-in-the-making, cannot be relocated, retransmitted, reproduced or rebroadcast even with the express written consent of everybody involved. Prior to this season, The Kandi Man signed a 1-year qualifying offer for $6 million, so it's against the rules to trade his carcass, dead or alive; most who've seen him play would agree it's often difficult to distinguish between the two. 

When Elgin Baylor addressed the Roach Clips last week, Olowokandi, Lamar Odom and Elton Brand, all exercised their free agent-in-waiting, er, freedom of speech."


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> from peter vescey, NY Post
> 
> 
> When Elgin Baylor addressed the Roach Clips last week, Olowokandi, Lamar Odom and Elton Brand, all exercised their free agent-in-waiting, er, freedom of speech."


Only Olowokandi. Lamar and Elton want to stay, but they won't if they don't feel their getting a fair deal, but they'll definately wait and see if the clips give them a fair offer. Same with Corey and Andre.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> I've heard that there's a trade cooking involving Olowokandi, Richardson and Ely from the Clippers and Camby and a bunch of question marks from the Nugz, any thoughts on what might complete the deal. I was thinking with the Clipps trading 2 centers that maybe Hilario is involved and breaking down from there:
> Olowokandi and Ely is pretty equal (but are a little better than) to Camby and Hilario, so that leaves the edge from that part and Richardson for what? It could include a Nugz' 1st and giving a definite year to the pick owed by the Clipps to the Nugz via Orlando. So here's a possibility:
> Nugz trade:
> ...


[strike]mods, this is truly unfair that this post was allowed to stay. its so unbelievably biased and ignorant. its an insult to the nuggets and their fans and insults are not allowed on this board![/strike]

*The topic is creating discussion so far...watch the attacks please!Thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: re:*



> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> it only works sign and trade......and the clips aren't signing Kandi.!


The time frame for signing players like Kandi is over isn't it? The cutoff was midnight Oct31 wasn't it? I think he can't be signed and traded until the free agent signing period begins next summer. Please provide a link to info if this is wrong.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> from peter vescey, NY Post
> 
> "Bottom line is, the self-acclaimed Clipper defector-in-the-making, cannot be relocated, retransmitted, reproduced or rebroadcast even with the express written consent of everybody involved. Prior to this season, The Kandi Man signed a 1-year qualifying offer for $6 million, so it's against the rules to trade his carcass, dead or alive; most who've seen him play would agree it's often difficult to distinguish between the two.


JoeF Here is your answer


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Olowokandi trade rumors:*



> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> [strike]mods, this is truly unfair that this post was allowed to stay. its so unbelievably biased and ignorant. its an insult to the nuggets and their fans and insults are not allowed on this board![/strike]
> ...


ugh, thats unfair. he rips the nuggets and their fans, and MY POST gets edited? watch the attacks? your talking to the wrong person.

if i create a post that rips another person and his team but it 'creates discussion' can that stay too??


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Olowokandi trade rumors:*



> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> ugh, thats unfair. he rips the nuggets and their fans, and MY POST gets edited? watch the attacks? your talking to the wrong person.
> ...


Look, he's entitled to his opinion. He has the right to post what he wants as long as it's within the Guidelines, and it's creating discussion here. He didn't directly "attack" a poster by saying "you're stupid", he posted a trade that's in HIS opinion.

If you still have a problem, PM me.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I've read this over and I have to say, I don't see any part of The Goods post that would be considered an attack on Nuggets fans, or even too much of a "rip" on the team -- and criticism of a team is fair game (as long as its not simply coming around and being a persistent troll). 

Seems to me this thread was started with legitimate questions about trade rumors, whether the trade works and whether the teams are getting value for value.

What's the problem?

Nugzfan, if you can explain specifically what it is about The Goods' post that you believe should be edited, please PM me with details.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: re:*



> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> 
> The time frame for signing players like Kandi is over isn't it? The cutoff was midnight Oct31 wasn't it? I think he can't be signed and traded until the free agent signing period begins next summer. Please provide a link to info if this is wrong.


Thats what I meant next summer...... in other words not gonna happen. I've known since the day Kandi signed that 1 year deal that he can't be traded this year as others have pointed out........I KNOW......


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Olowokandi trade rumors:*



> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> Look, he's entitled to his opinion. He has the right to post what he wants as long as it's within the Guidelines, and it's creating discussion here. He didn't directly "attack" a poster by saying "you're stupid", he posted a trade that's in HIS opinion.
> ...


well i wasnt 100% serious. probably should have thrown some smilies out there...what i said i meant (like i believe in) however, im not upset nor think its a big deal. sorry. 

like if i was saying it outloud it would be a sarcastic anger. ya know? 

but i still what he said was bs. since its just a message board and cannot happen i dont care, thats all.


----------

